# Slate-roof and siding



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

2 absolutes I can tell you about that job, the first being an abundant supply of angry flying creatures with stingers will join the work crew seconds after work begins. They won't be happy about any disturbing of their home in the upscale slate.

The second is unless you can find a slate mechanic, and I doubt many are still alive & working you'll go broke attempting to repair leaks that show up after you finish. Old slate exhibits some very fun properties.

You also need to be aware many slate roofs are only in place because they haven't fallen yet. Many of the nails that held them in place are so rotted they aren't holding much today. Some jobs are way more profitable to walk away from.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Also walking on a slate roof is like walking on peanut brittle..

Every guy who walked on the roof before you did damage and it is always the last guy to get the blame when the leaks start.. you..


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Sweet. Well, I had no idea of getting on the roof in the first place, I was hoping someone would have an idea for the siding/gable ends that are slate. 



Ok, so how about this, The surrounding tiles get siliconed in place, and then the tile that I intend to cut into gets siliconed and allowed to dry, then I was thinking I could cut the slate with a rotozip and carbide bit.

Good, bad?
Biggest problem I see is that the tiles on the wall may decide to fall off with the vibration from the drilling.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

For a slate wall I would get some of this and glue the slate in place before cutting a 4" hole.. it will keep the pieces together long enough to get the vent in place..

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/pl...remium-Polyurethane-Construction-Adhesive.htm

then you can silcone everything together..


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, that is probably a better Idea than the silicone, will setup a lot quicker too.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Back in 64 I drilled a few hundred slate slabs destined to sit between pole foundations and light pole ballast boxes. It was new slate, 2" thick. My boss told me what he wanted and pointed to the core drill sitting in the warehouse. When he went back in the office I walked across the street to the tile and marble dealer and asked what the best way was to do the drilling. He had one of the old marble mechanics clue me in.

I do remember you don't want to drill more than a 2" hole because slate has imperfections that can do strange things and lock a drill up. Slate also doesn't like impact and spalls like a mother.

For what you want to accomplish the best thing would be to drill the perimeter of the hole using a steel guideplate to prevent drill drift, and then either peck the webs out or try your rotary cutter. Of course it would be a lot easier to do flat on the ground. 

Personally I'd have the customer get the slate drilled or cut.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Phil, you raised some very good points that I hadn't even considered. Particularly the spalling.

:thumbsup:
Thanks all, I think I will have a try on a couple of sections he has in storage before committing myself. 
I will be at the bottom run on the siding, and hate to think about having all the pieces above need replacing.:no:


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

John I should probably mention you don't want to use a hammerdrill on slate. If you find a piece that has been applied & removed and look at the nailholes they will look like a funnel from the building side.

I had the pleasure of watching a couple slate mechanics on a building rehab back in the 80s, and it was the best combination of entertainment and learning I'd been around in years. They accomplish most of their work with a sort of hatchet and a zax. The zax resembles a bodyman's picking hammer drawn to a point like an icepick. Being both nosey and a little too curious for my own good some days I managed to talk my way into a bit of learning on their scrap. I have a hunch they figured the laughs they got were my tuition. What looked simple as all hell, punching a nailhole in a rock with a handled icepick was a humiliating experience for me. I did manage to get one or two after an hour, and I was glad I didn't have to shovel up my mistakes.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

muum.. interesting


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, after letting the customer know what the options were, he found a closet that I came through the ceiling in, and then out through the plastic siding. 

He sure didn't like when I said that the slate may just not have fallen yet. - don't blame him either.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Well, after letting the customer know what the options were, he found a closet that I came through the ceiling in, and then out through the plastic siding.
> 
> He sure didn't like when I said that the slate may just not have fallen yet. - don't blame him either.


I've noticed that syndrome in homeowners over the years.

It may be even worse in prospective home buyers who found the absolutely perfect hovel and want it checked out. When you check it and show them 19 things the "Professional home inspector" didn't find you become a hated idiot.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad you got er done ok. I don't know a fix for walking across a slate roof, but you most likely can rotozip the hole in it using the tile bits (the large diameter size) with less chance of breaking the tile than using a hole saw or coring bit.


----------

